# Angeln im Aabenrader Fjord



## danalf (22. Mai 2020)

Da ich meinen Beitrag in der falschen Rubrik geschrieben habe, und die Nachfrage wohl nicht gering ist,eröffne ich mal einen neues Thema.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (22. Mai 2020)

Sehr schön


----------



## jörn (22. Mai 2020)

Finde ich gut. Deine Fotos waren in diesen Zeiten Balsam für die Seele und umso länger ich über „dein“ Revier nachdenke umso spannender finde ich es.

Du hast ja geschrieben das du mit dem Belly auf dem Fjord unterwegs bist.
Wie funktioniert das? Hast du ein Echolot? Klopft man eher küstennah die Kanten ab oder sucht man sich tiefere stellen?

Beste Grüße
Jörn


----------



## danalf (22. Mai 2020)

Es gibt einige Stellen mit guten Fisch im Fjord,einige waren ja hier und kennen die Gegend.Im Fjord Angel ich nur mit Bellyboot.Es geht ganz gut und ich fahre raus bis 6 ktn,alles andere ist unsinnig und sehr gefährlich.Ins wassser gehe ich an der Südseite und bin schnell an dem Kai vom Kraftwerk.An der Südseite,gegenüber dem Restaurant(Kro) ist auch die Topstelle für Meerforelle.Eine Slippanlage gibt es im Hafen von Aabenraa.
Dorsch gibt es an einigen Stellen gut zu fangen,man muss sie aber kennen.Mit dem Bellyboot komme ich an die besten Stelle,da ich unter und mitten den Pfeilern fahren Kann.Aber Achtung ,liegt ein Öl oder Gastanker an den Brücken,100 Meter Abstand halten.Da ist man sehr streng.
Gefangen habe ich eigentlich alles.Seelachs ist nicht so oft aber wenn sie da sind veraten es die Möven,manchmal kocht das Wasser.Und dann ist mal 2 Wochen Pause.Makrelen kommen ende Juni,Heringe im Winter und im Herbst.Zur Zeit auch Hornfisch.Meerforellen von März bis Mai regelmäßig.In den letzten 3 Jahren habe ich auch 5 Leng gefangen.Dorsch das ganze Jahr,meine Meinung ist das es ab Mai am besten ist.Ich Fische da nur bis max. 40 Gramm Pilker und mit Gummi.Mit dem Bellyboot ist es ja ein Vorteil wenn mal die trift zu stark ist und man kann gegensteuern.
Plattfisch das ganze Jahr,viele und in guten Größen.Steinbutt habe ich auch schon mehrere gefangen.Es gibt also gute Möglichkeiten zum Angeln.
Hier kannst Du auch ein Boot leihen und es gibt eine gute Auswahl an Angelgerät.http://www.snkjaer.dk/
Wenn ihr noch mehr Fragen habt stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (22. Mai 2020)

Schön, detaillierter Beitrag  Ich liebe den Fjord auch. Fische von der Küste oder dem Pontoon/Belly Boat dort schon seit vielen, vielen Jahren. Meine erste Meerforelle fing ich dort, wo heute der Badestrand ist. Mir gefiel der Spot vor dem Umbau besser. Von den ehemaligen Steinen konnte man super fischen. Aber mittlerweile haben ich mich dran gewöhnt ;-) Die Vielfalt ist echt super. Sobald die Grenze wieder offen ist, geht es wieder hoch. Parkplätze, WC, viel Platz und bunte Beute - so soll es sein.


----------



## jörn (22. Mai 2020)

Super die ganzen Fotos. Besten Dank dafür!
Wenn man vom Leng die Bartel mit rechnen kann ist es 1m 
Tolle Fotos die Schollen und der Dicke Dorsch...
Elmar hast du nicht vielleicht Lust auch ein paar Fotos zu posten!
Jetzt wo die erhoffte Grenzöffnung näher rückt könnte man das Feuer ja etwas anheizen... 

Aber das ihr beide mit bellyboot dort unterwegs seid gibt mir ja zu denken. Wenn man das Equipment noch nicht
hat ist das schon ne ganz schöne Herrausforderung... Lohnt sich das?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (22. Mai 2020)

Ich suche mal welche raus. Sitze momentan am Laptop und die Bilder befinden sich auf einem anderen Rechner. 
Vom Ufer macht die Fischerei auch Spaß. Meerforelle, Seelachs, Hornhecht, Plattfisch und Dorsch sind Möglich. Aber ja, mit einem Gefährt unterm Hintern eröffnen sich natürlich deutlich mehr Optionen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (22. Mai 2020)

Ja toller Bericht und ich kann das geschriebene alles nur Bestätigen. Ich fische seit 55 Jahren im Fjord , der aus meiner Bewertung immer eine Reise wert ist. Gerade auch im Bezug auf die Meerforelle und den Lachs wollen wir nicht vergessen, denn den gibt es im Fjord auch. Wir sehen uns am Wasser, wenn die Grenze offen ist.


----------



## jörn (22. Mai 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ja toller Bericht und ich kann das geschriebene alles nur Bestätigen. Ich fische seit 55 Jahren im Fjord , der aus meiner Bewertung immer eine Reise wert ist. Gerade auch im Bezug auf die Meerforelle und den Lachs wollen wir nicht vergessen, denn den gibt es im Fjord auch. Wir sehen uns am Wasser, wenn die Grenze offen ist.


Wow seid 55 Jahren? 
Bist du jedes Jahr dort oder immer mal wieder in längeren Abständen?
Wenn du auf eine so lange (du alter Haudegen) reviererfahrung zurück blicken kannst wie hat sich das denn
Über die sry Jahrzehnte verändert?

beste grüße
Jörn


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (22. Mai 2020)

Erstmal danke für den Blumenstrauss in Sachen alter Sack;-)) aber davon bin ich noch weit entfernt;-))) Rückblick in Sachen Reviererfahrung,ok. Es hat Zeiten gegeben da war die Apenrader und die Genner Bucht eines der besten Aalreviere in Dänemark. Bei Ostwind waren immer mindestens 10 pro Tripp aber Aale. Aber der beste Spot war am Kraftwerk unabhängig von den Winden. Der Kraftwerk wurde Wassergekühlt. Auf der einen Seite kaltes Wasser "Fisch" zur Kühlung rein, auf der anderen Seite geschmetzelter Fisch und warmes Wasser wieder raus. Da kann sich ja denken wo die Fische waren. Als noch früher vom Ufer angeln durfte, hat es da Sternstunden in Sachen Meerforellen gegeben. Dann haben die Dänen an dem Kraftwerkgelände eine Meerforellenaufzucht angelegt und damit war und ist das Fischen direkt am Kraftwerk vorbei, vom Ufer aus. Absolute Speerzone. Du darfst seit dem nur noch vom Wasser aus vor dem Kraftwerk fischen. Was die Dorsche betrifft ist es unverändert gut bis sehr gut, da hat sich nichts geändert. Was die Platten betrifft , auch nicht. Ich habe Touren erlebt, da habe ich mit 50 Watwürmer , 50 Platten gefangen. Aber Platten und was für welche, das ist auch immer noch so. Fakt ist und bleibt, man muss natürlich die Stellen kennen, wie überall. Aber wenn man in der Lage ist das Wasser und den Untergrund lesen zu können und findest Du auch die Fische ;-)))


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (23. Mai 2020)

Hey danalf,
ich habe einmal versucht auf die Seite von dem Bootsverleih zu gehen, funktioniert aber leider nicht ;-(( hast Du noch eine andere Adresse von dem Verleiher?


----------



## jörn (23. Mai 2020)

- SN Kjær - Autoudstyr & Reservedele
		


Versuch den link nochmal.

Grüße


----------



## jörn (23. Mai 2020)

Anglerboard TV - Belly Boot Test

Und ich hoffe es steinigt mich niemand aber folgender link gehört hier auch rein!

Pontoon Boot Test Tour Aabenraa Fjord


----------



## Elmar Elfers (23. Mai 2020)

jörn schrieb:


> Anglerboard TV - Belly Boot Test
> 
> Und ich hoffe es steinigt mich niemand aber folgender link gehört hier auch rein!
> 
> Pontoon Boot Test Tour Aabenraa Fjord


Klar, passende VerlinkungMeiner ist allerdings schon richtig alt. Heute sieht das PB etwas anders aus. Aber der Spot ist derselbe geblieben.


----------



## jörn (24. Mai 2020)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Klar, passende VerlinkungMeiner ist allerdings schon richtig alt. Heute sieht das PB etwas anders aus. Aber der Spot ist derselbe geblieben.



Die Sitzhöhe war recht hoch oder? Auch der Sitz sah im Vergleich zu den neueren besser aus. Hattest du „damals“ überhaupt flossen? Mit was gehst du aktuell ins Wasser?

beste Grüße


----------



## Elmar Elfers (24. Mai 2020)

jörn schrieb:


> Die Sitzhöhe war recht hoch oder? Auch der Sitz sah im Vergleich zu den neueren besser aus. Hattest du „damals“ überhaupt flossen? Mit was gehst du aktuell ins Wasser?
> 
> beste Grüße


Ja, da sitze ich über dem Wasser. Bei meinem Pontoon Boat verzichte ich auf Flossen, da ich Fußrasten und Paddel an Bord habe. Das PB ist aktuell immer noch im Einsatz, wobei ich aber auch mal wieder mit einem Belly Boat starten möchte. Da kommen wieder Flossen an die Füße.


----------



## Uchemnitz (31. Mai 2020)

Auch  aus dem Abenrader Fjord  im Sommerurlaub  Glück gehabt vermutlich


----------



## jörn (31. Mai 2020)

Uchemnitz schrieb:


> Auch  aus dem Abenrader Fjord  im Sommerurlaub  Glück gehabt vermutlich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ist doch ne tolle Flunder! Wie hast du die gefangen? Ganz klassisch auf ww?

petri


----------



## Uchemnitz (1. Juni 2020)

Wattwürmer waren im Sommer aus  
Habe mit Seeringelwürmer geangelt.
Besonders an dem Fang war das die große sich beide Mundschnüre reingewürgt hatte


----------



## jörn (1. Juni 2020)

Uchemnitz schrieb:


> Wattwürmer waren im Sommer aus
> Habe mit Seeringelwürmer geangelt.
> Besonders an dem Fang war das die große sich beide Mundschnüre reingewürgt hatte



da war wohl jemand hungrig


----------



## danalf (2. Juni 2020)

Ich war am Sonntag abend auf dem Fjord mit dem Bellyboot unterwegs.Leider habe ich keine Bilder gemachtWar auch nicht so aufregend.Die Seelachse waren sehr vereinzelt zu finden.Lag wohl auch daran das ein sehr großer Öltanker am Kraftwerk lag.100 m Abstand war angesagt,also konnte ich nicht dahin wo ich gerne wollte.Es waren sehr viele Boote zum Angeln.Ein Boot war am driften auf Platte,hatte mit ihnen einen snack.Einige gute hatten sie gefangen.Einige Dorsche hatte ich gefangen aber alle schwimmen wieder.Mein persönliches Maß ist 50 cm.Da ich nur eine halbe Stunde weg wohne ist das nicht so schlimm,fange oftmals meine 5 Stück.Verurteile aber niemanden der gerade das Maß einhält.Ist ebend anderst wenn man hier wohnt oder man kommt nur zum Angelurlaub her.Man verbringt mehr Zeit beim Suchen.Wenn jemand im Fjord angeln möchte bin ich gerne bereit( meine) Angelstellen hier zu verfügung zu stellen.
Letzte Woche war Fischereikontrolle im Fjord.Zu mir kamen sie als letzte weil ich wieder unter den Anlegebrücken war.Wir hatten ein gutes Gespräch was mich immer den Kopf schütteln lässt.5 ohne Fischereischein und ein Kollege aus Polen mit 2 kleinen Dorschen.Das macht erst mal umgerechnet 650 € strafe.Der jahresfischereischein kostet keine 200 Kronen.Das kostet den 5 mann 200 €.ich finde das sehr gut solche kontrollen,leider nicht öfters.
Ich freue mich auch für euch das ab den 15.6. die Einreise für Hausurlauber wieder geht.
Viele Grüße aus Dänemark 
Lutz


----------



## Uchemnitz (3. Juni 2020)

Hi Lutz 
Falls ich dort wieder mal in der Gegend bin komme ich darauf gerne zurück. 
Bin meistens im Sommerurlaub da ;-) dieses Jahr aber ein Fjord südlicher 
Werde mich dann eher am  Egernsund (Brücke) rumtreiben


----------



## Uchemnitz (5. Juni 2020)

Noch ein Foto vom Versuch ne Meerforelle zu überlisten    Im Sommer


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (15. Juni 2020)

Hey Danalf,
was gibt es neues aus dem schönsten Fjord Dänemarks ? ich werde morgen mein Glück in Djaernes versuchen.


----------



## danalf (16. Juni 2020)

Moin.Es ist sehr warm und null Wind.Ich war letzten Freitag für 2 Stunden.Dorsche bis 30 cm zu hauf,es gibt aber auch gute wenn man Geduld hat.Die tiefen so zwischen 8 und 15 Meter.Seelachse sind auch noch da,aber nicht mehr in massen.Habe einen mit 75 cm gehabt.Ich denke das ich einen Lachs an der Angel hatte,nach 10 Minuten Drill und Spazieren fahren mit dem Bellyboot war leider der Kontakt weg.Ausgeschlitzt.Es kommen die ersten Makrelen in den Fjord,vereinzelt wird gefangen.Morgen Nachmittag werde ich mal wieder los,dann gibts auch Bilder.Aja,Platte gibt es reichlich und in guten größen.
Freut mich das ihr alle wieder ins Land dürft und Fische fangt.
Beste Grüße-Lutz


----------



## Uchemnitz (14. Juli 2020)

So in 10 Tagen ist es so weit  Dänemark wir kommen
Obwohl ich mich mehr im Flensburgford rumtreiben werde habe ich ne Frage an Lutz der das sicher weiß: ist der Angelladen in Aapenrade auf wo man den dänischen Fischereischein erwerben kann 
Danke und Grüße 
Uwe


----------



## Elmar Elfers (14. Juli 2020)

Uchemnitz schrieb:


> So in 10 Tagen ist es so weit  Dänemark wir kommen
> Obwohl ich mich mehr im Flensburgford rumtreiben werde habe ich ne Frage an Lutz der das sicher weiß: ist der Angelladen in Aapenrade auf wo man den dänischen Fischereischein erwerben kann
> Danke und Grüße
> Uwe


Der Countdown läuft - viel Erfolg! 
Es gibt wieder einen Angelladen in Aabenraa? Das muss an mir vorbeigezogen sein. Ich glaube, ich war damals zuletzt in Rosita’s Havnebutik. Puh, ist das lange her.


----------



## Uchemnitz (15. Juli 2020)

Na ja  kein direkter Angelladen 
Die machen eher mehr Bootsmotoren usw.
haben aber  eine Ecke mit Angelzubehör. Und WW + Seeringelwürmer gibt es auch. Nicht billig allerdings


----------



## Elmar Elfers (15. Juli 2020)

Uchemnitz schrieb:


> Na ja  kein direkter Angelladen
> Die machen eher mehr Bootsmotoren usw.
> haben aber  eine Ecke mit Angelzubehör. Und WW + Seeringelwürmer gibt es auch. Nicht billig allerdings


Ah, gute Info! Ich habe mir die Würmer sonst bei Sennholz in Flensburg besorgt. So ist es aber einfacher, wenn man länger oben ist. Danke


----------



## Uchemnitz (15. Juli 2020)

http://www.snkjaer.dk/


----------



## Sbiro1 (10. August 2020)

Hallo
gibt es am Fjord Angelstellen, wo man ganz dicht ans Wasser mit dem Auto rankommt(zum Brandungsangeln)? Ich bin nicht faul, reise aber oft mit der Familie nach DK und da schleppt man etwas mehr mit, als der Angler braucht. Außerdem habe ich vor mir einen Belly Boot anzuschaffen (würde für die Tipps sehr dankbar seien, Marke, Große, mit Paddeln, oder nicht u.s.w.), aber da werde ich euch später nerven, wenn es so weit ist, denn hier sind schon ein paar Profis dabei.
Gruß
Sbiro


----------



## jörn (10. August 2020)

Sbiro1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> gibt es am Fjord Angelstellen, wo man ganz dicht ans Wasser mit dem Auto rankommt(zum Brandungsangeln)? Ich bin nicht faul, reise aber oft mit der Familie nach DK und da schleppt man etwas mehr mit, als der Angler braucht. Außerdem habe ich vor mir einen Belly Boot anzuschaffen (würde für die Tipps sehr dankbar seien, Marke, Große, mit Paddeln, oder nicht u.s.w.), aber da werde ich euch später nerven, wenn es so weit ist, denn hier sind schon ein paar Profis dabei.
> Gruß
> Sbiro


Schau mal aus dem Hause anglerboard gibt es ein Test Video mit @Georg Baumann himself


----------



## Sbiro1 (10. August 2020)

jörn schrieb:


> Schau mal aus dem Hause anglerboard gibt es ein Test Video mit @Georg Baumann himself



Hi
danke noch mal, hab mir natürlich dieses Video schon einige Male angesehen und hab schon mein Favoriten aus dem Film, wollte aber noch von den Profis hören auf was man besonders achten muss, denn ich glaube, das es doch Unterschiede gibt, ob man im Binnengewässer angelt (so ist es im Video) , oder auf dem Fjord.
MfG
Sbiro


----------



## Uchemnitz (11. August 2020)

Hi,
Mit dem Belly Boot auf dem Meer rum zu gurken halte ich für einen Anfänger der sich zumal nicht mit dem Gewässer auskennt viel zu riskant   Fjord klingt zwar nicht nach offener See aber glaube mir das ist kein Teich.
Mit dem Brandungsangelplatz kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen, wir hatten vor Jahren ein Haus direkt am Ufer  
Grüße Uwe


----------



## danalf (12. August 2020)

Mit dem Auto gibt es keine so gute Stelle zum Fischen.
Das Angeln mit dem Bellyboot ist nicht so einfach.Ich fahre bis max. 5 ktn.Bei Ost und Südwind ist es einfacher.Strömung ist selten,hat es aber in sich.Meine Stelle wo ich ins Wasser gehe ist an der Südseite am Kraftwerk.Dann fahre ich die gesamte Kaimauer entlang.Solltest das erste mal bei wenig Wind versuchen,sei denn bist schon mal mit Bellyboot angeln gewesen.Ich fahre auch an andere Stellen in Dänemark,Genner Bucht und Alsfjord.
Im Augenblick ist es ruhig da das Wasser sehr warm ist.Plattfisch geht aber immer.Wir warten auf Makrelen,die lassen auf sich warten.Ein paar Aale konnte ich fangen.
Grüße aus Dänemark-Lutz


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (22. April 2021)

Moin Andalf,
man hört gar nichts mehr von dem Apenrader Fjord und das Frühjahr ist fast rum. Ich fand deine Infos und Fangberichte immer sehr gut. Melde doch mal wieder was...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (22. April 2021)

sorry ich meinte natürlich danalf


----------



## Elmar Elfers (23. April 2021)

Meine Pläne wurde von den Einreisebestimmungen durchkreuzt. Sonst wäre ich sicher das ein oder andere Wochenende oben gewesen. Vielleicht schaffe ich es im Herbst noch mal.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (23. April 2021)

Da bin ich absolut bei Dir Elmar, aber wir haben ja noch den ganzen Herbst vor uns und dann geht es auf jeden Fall noch einmal für eine Woche auf die Meerforelleninsel Fyn und natürlich werden auch noch so einige Tagestrips hinzukommen


----------



## Uchemnitz (23. April 2021)

Hoffen wir mal das der Corona Scheiss bald im Griff zu kriegen ist. Wir wollen Ende Juli Ecke Broager.   
Daumen drücken und hoffen das geimpfte Einreisen dürfen.
Grüße Uwe


----------



## danalf (27. Mai 2021)

Grenzen sind doch offen,sind auch wieder reichlich Touristen in Dänemark.Ferienhäuser kann  man auch Buchen.Keine Kontrollen an den Grenzen seit 3 Wochen mehr.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (27. Mai 2021)

Hey Danalf,
was machen die Fische im Fjord ??


----------



## Elmar Elfers (27. Mai 2021)

danalf schrieb:


> Grenzen sind doch offen,sind auch wieder reichlich Touristen in Dänemark.Ferienhäuser kann  man auch Buchen.Keine Kontrollen an den Grenzen seit 3 Wochen mehr.


Auf der Seite vom Auswärtigen Amt steht noch immer die zehntägige Quarantänepflicht bei Einreise. Wird das nicht mehr verfolgt? Würde gerne mal wieder hoch


----------



## seatrout61 (27. Mai 2021)

Für SH'ler reicht ein aktueller Test, für Rest-Deutschland gilt Quarantänepflicht in DK...es ändert sich aber wöchentlich.


----------



## danalf (28. Mai 2021)

Ich fahre am Wochenende raus und berichte am Sonntag was läuft.Die Quarantänepflicht ist schon lange Geschichte,einreisen kannst Du mit einen frischen Coronatest.Auch aus anderen Bundesländern gibt es schon reichlich Urlauber hier.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (28. Mai 2021)

Moin,
soviel mal zu der Aussage das es keine Quarantänepflicht mehr gibt, ob sich jeder daran hält ist eine andere Sache
hg Carsten 


Das Wichtigste in Kürze
Die Einreise nach Dänemark ist für *geimpfte Touristen* aus diversen Staaten möglich, darunter auch aus Deutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz. Nicht geimpfte Touristen aus Deutschland (mit der Ausnahme von Menschen in Schleswig-Holstein) müssen sich nach der Einreise in Quarantäne begeben.

Menschen mit Wohnsitz in *Schleswig-Holstein* können seit dem 14.05.2021 mit einem aktuellen Negativtest zu Urlaubszwecken ohne Quarantänepflicht nach Dänemark einreisen; Geimpfte und Genesene brauchen keinen Test vorzulegen.

Seit dem 13.05.2021 gilt bei der Rückreise nach Deutschland aus Ländern mit einer Risikoeinstufung wie Dänemark: Die Quarantäne ist umgehbar durch eine Impfung, eine überstandene Covid-19-Krankheit im letzten halben Jahr, einen maximal 72 Stunden alten PCR-Test oder einen maximal 48 Stunden alten Antigentest. Die digitale Einreiseanmeldung muss weiterhin ausgefüllt werden.

Bereits in den letzten Wochen durften in Dänemark zahlreiche *Freizeitattraktionen* wieder Gäste empfangen. Seit dem 21.05.2021 haben so gut wie alle Freizeit-, Wellness- und Sporteinrichtungen mit Ausnahme von Nachtclubs und Diskotheken mit Auflagen geöffnet. Voraussetzung für den Besuch ist in vielen Fällen der Nachweis über eine Impfung, über eine überstandene Krankheit oder ein aktuelles, negatives Testergebnis.

(Stand: 28.05.2021, 09:24 Uhr)


----------



## seatrout61 (28. Mai 2021)

Auch die Aussage: 

"Keine Kontrollen an den Grenzen seit 3 Wochen mehr." 

ist faktisch falsch, die Dänen haben seit 2015 durchgängig bis heute wieder 24/7 Grenzkontrollen eingeführt...an den 5 großen Landgrenzübergängen...das bedeutet zwar im Umkehrschluß nicht, das auch jeder kontrolliert wird...es ist aber mit Risiken behaftet...oft wird man durchgewunken...und wer sich in DK nicht an die Vorschriften hält, wird ordentlich zur Kasse gebeten...da kennen die sonst immer freundlichen Dänen kein Pardon.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (28. Mai 2021)

Den Freitag vor Pfingsten haben sie jeden kontrolliert, selbst den Impfpass für den Hund wollte er sehen. Zum erstenmal seitdem wir einen Hund  nach dk mitnehmen.


----------



## Uchemnitz (1. Juni 2021)

danalf schrieb:


> Ich fahre am Wochenende raus und berichte am Sonntag was läuft.Die Quarantänepflicht ist schon lange Geschichte,einreisen kannst Du mit einen frischen Coronatest.Auch aus anderen Bundesländern gibt es schon reichlich Urlauber hier.


Wir warten sehnsüchtig auf deinen aktuellen Lagebericht


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (1. Juni 2021)

Hey Danalf,
wie war dein Trip ?


----------



## danalf (6. Juni 2021)

Leider habe ich vergessen Bilder zu machen,aber heute hab ich daran gedacht.Ich war um 5 uhr am Fjord und 20 Minuten später hab ich die Dorsche gefunden.Nach einer halben Stunde der fünfte gefangen.Ich habe weiter geangelt und unglaublich viele Fische gefangen.Natürlich zurück gesetzt.Die erste Makrele war auch dabei.Alle Dorsche haben Sandaale rausgewürkt.Vor dem Bug des riesigen Schiffes waren die Fische auf12 Meter


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (6. Juni 2021)

Hey Hey Danalf,
na das sieht ja super aus. Schöne Fische,top 
TK


----------



## Uchemnitz (7. Juni 2021)

*Petri  

Schöne Fische*


----------



## danalf (15. Juli 2021)

Moin zusammen.jetzt wo ich seit 10 Tagen Urlaub habe,war ich natürlich auch Angeln.Letzte Woche war ich auf Fünen,hab mal meine alten Angelstellen besucht.Seit Montag war ich jetzt 3 mal mit dem Bellyboot im Aabenraa Fjord zu Angeln.Eigentlich bin Ich sehr überrascht das noch so viel Dorsche und vorallem Mehrforellen da sind.Das Wasser hat ja immerhin 23 Grad.Die größeren Dorsche muss man suchen dann geht es.Habe alle Tage 5 Fische gefangen,aber sehr viele kleine bis 35-40 cm.Makrelen sind noch nicht so richtig in meiner Wurfweite.Wenn dann aber auch 35 cm große.Meerforellen hab ich jeden Tag im Schnitt 3-5 Stück gefangen.3 richtig schöne habe ich mitgenommen,jeden Tag eine.
ich weiß nicht was auf Langeland gerade geht aber ich fahre am Wochenende mal für 2-3 Tage rüber.Man liest ja nichts im Forum,als 
	

		
			
		

		
	




















	

		
			
		

		
	
wenn keiner da ist.Alle die noch aufbrechen wünsche ich ein dickes petri.
grüsse aus Dänemark


----------



## Elmar Elfers (15. Juli 2021)

Glückwunsch! Schöne Strecke! Juckt in den Fingern  Dann viel Erfolg auf Langeland und schönen Urlaub!


----------



## Skott (15. Juli 2021)

PETRI zu deinen Fängen und Danke für den Bericht und die Bilder, aber mit den Fotos stimmt was nicht, die sind ja alle mehrfach eingestellt...


----------



## danalf (15. Juli 2021)

Hab ich gerade auch gesehen,sorry.Sind wohl 4 gleiche


----------



## Uchemnitz (15. Juli 2021)

Petri   Du machst mir Hoffnung. Wir kommen Samstags nächste Woche hoch nach Sandager. Ich freue mich auf auf Dänemark


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (15. Oktober 2021)

Moin Danalf,
man hört gar nichts mehr von Dir...... was geht im Apenrader Fjord....... würde mich freuen was von Dir zu hören.....


----------



## Alex_70 (3. August 2022)

Moin Danalf,
wir kommen auch am 20 August vieleicht können wir ja ein mal zusammen auf tour gehen


----------



## danalf (3. August 2022)

Das wasser ist sehr warm und im augenblick ist niche viel Los.plattfisch geht gut.ich warte auf Makrelen.Sonntag hatte ich sehr große Hering gefangen.hab bald Urlaub dann sehe ich mal.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (3. August 2022)

Hey Danalf,
schön von Dir zu hören


----------



## Uchemnitz (4. August 2022)

danalf schrieb:


> Das wasser ist sehr warm und im augenblick ist niche viel Los.plattfisch geht gut.ich warte auf Makrelen.Sonntag hatte ich sehr große Hering gefangen.hab bald Urlaub dann sehe ich mal.


 Halte uns auf dem Laufenden
Grüße Uwe


----------



## Terox (11. August 2022)

Petri in die Runde,
ich lese schon lange auf dem Anglerboard mit und bin auf diesen Thread gestoßen, da ich von meiner Familie im April 2023 zum Urlaub nach Dänemark eingeladen wurde und das direkt an der Apenrader Förde. Mega spannend was ihr in den letzten Jahren alles zusammengetragen habt. Ich hab ein paar Fragen mit denen ich hoffentlich auf offene Ohren stoße.

Meine Recherche hat ergeben, dass man sich einen Angelschein hier kaufen kann. Jetzt die Frage: Sportangler oder Freizeitangler? Beim Sportangler ist die Rute aufgeführt, bein Freizeitangler der Haken, den Haken benutze ich aber doch in beiden fällen.

Ich war noch nie am Meer angeln, somit ist naheliegend, dass meine gesamte Ausrüstung nur auf Süßwasser ausgelegt ist. Wenn ich also mit den Süßwasserrollen ans Meer gehe, muss ich sie danach definitiv gut mit Süßwasser spülen und reinigen. Im Idealfall berührt keine Rolle den Sandboden, der umherfliegende Sand lässt sich nicht vermeiden. Hierzu meine Frage: Welche Erfahrung habt ihr mit Süßwasser Gerät am Meer gemacht? ... im Bezug auf Salz, Sand und den dann doch etwas wuchtigeren Fischen.

Wenn ich in meinen Heimatgewässern auf "dicke" Aale und Cypriniden aus bin, ist meine dickste Schnur eine 40er mono, ein 4er oder 1er Haken mit 35er Vorfach und meist ein oder zwei dicken Tauwürmern. Am Meer ist das ja nun etwas anders. Welche Schurstärken, Schurmaterialien, Haken, Vorfächer und vor allem Köder würdet ihr generell empfehlen?

Meine größten Rollen sind Shimano Baitrunner DL ein mal als 6.000er und ein mal als 10.000er Ausführung --> Link
Je nach dem wie die Antwort auf die vorherige Frage ausfällt weiß ich wieviel Schnur ich auf die Rolle bekomme. Hierzu noch ein praktischer Link, ein Rechner der dabei hilft die Schurkapazität zu errechnen, wenn man nicht die aufgedruckte Schnurstärke aufspulen will --> Link
Frage: Kenn jemand diese Rollen im Bezug zum Meeresangeln oder kann etwas zu dem Modell anhand des Links sagen?

Jetzt noch ein paar Fragen die ich noch nicht recherchiert habe.
Wie viele Angeln darf man in Dänemark zeitgleich ausbringen?
Welche Schonmaße, Schonzeiten und Entnahmemengen haben in Dänemark Gültigkeit?
Ist es ratsam den Dänischen Angelschein bereits mit sich zu führen, wenn man mit Ruten die Grenze überquert?
Gibt es Dinge die man wissen sollte, über die ich gerade noch nicht Nachgedacht habe?


Besten Gruß,
Terox

EDIT: Die Antworten dürfen und sollen sich gerne alle direkt auf den Aabenrader Fjord beziehen, sonst würde das alles nicht so ganz in diesen Thread passen.


----------



## SFVNOR (11. August 2022)

Terox schrieb:


> Petri in die Runde,
> ich lese schon lange auf dem Anglerboard mit und bin auf diesen Thread gestoßen, da ich von meiner Familie im April 2023 zum Urlaub nach Dänemark eingeladen wurde und das direkt an der Apenrader Förde. Mega spannend was ihr in den letzten Jahren alles zusammengetragen habt. Ich hab ein paar Fragen mit denen ich hoffentlich auf offene Ohren stoße.
> 
> Meine Recherche hat ergeben, dass man sich einen Angelschein hier kaufen kann. Jetzt die Frage: Sportangler oder Freizeitangler? Beim Sportangler ist die Rute aufgeführt, bein Freizeitangler der Haken, den Haken benutze ich aber doch in beiden fällen.
> ...


Moin Terox,
Grundsätzlich sind die Rollen und Spulen unter Süsswasser zu reinigen um das Salzwasser auch auf den Rollenkorpus zu bändigen. Danach ein paar Tropfen auf die Mechanik, ein bisschen kurbeln und die Rolle wird es Dir danken. 
Vergesse auch nicht die Angel selber zu reinigen.
Deinen Angelschein kannst Du direkt vor Ort im Angelgeschäft, Postamt oder im Touristenbüro erwerben. Wöchentlich, Monatlich oder Ganzjährig.Es geht auch über www.fiskeregn.dk  aber dort kannst Du nur über eine Kreditkarte bezahlen.
Die Preise sind gestaffelt und ein Angelschein ist NUR für eine Person gültig !!! 
Put&Take Seen und Flüsse erfordern eine zusätzliche Lizenz und sind kostenpflichtig.
Für die Mindestmaße (Salzwasser/ Süsswasser einfach mal bei FishMaps googeln.

Für weitere Informationen durchforste mal das Forum mit Schlagwörtern und Du wirst die nötigen Informationen erhalten.

Gruß und Petri, Stefan


----------



## danalf (11. August 2022)

Du bekommst den Angelschein für Sportangler,den Freizeitangelschein bekommst Du nicht.Mit dem darfst Du mit Netz Fischen.Das gilt nur für jemanden der in Dänemark wohnt.
Im April ist nur Dorsch und Hering zu fangen,aber denke daran das gilt für einen Dorsch Pro Angeltag.Die Bestimmungen werden wohl auch nächstes Jahr gelden.


----------



## danalf (11. August 2022)

Ach ja vergessen,Meerforelle geht dann auch ganz gut.Da gibt es sehr gute Angelstellen.


----------



## danalf (14. August 2022)

War gestern morgen und Abend mit dem bellyboot auf dem Fjord.eigentlich habich alles gefangen aber nichts über 40 cm.dürfen alle wieder schwimmen.sehr viele Dorsche von 20 und21 gefangen.Witlinge,Heringe Seelachse und zum Abschluss eine meerforelle.Wassertemperatur im Fjord 22 grad.Ein richtig guten Biss konnte ich nicht verwerten,am Grund mit kleinen pilker,denke war ein Steinbutt.


----------

